
Announcing the Azure Functions Premium plan for enterprise serverless workloads - el_duderino
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/announcing-the-azure-functions-premium-plan-for-enterprise-serverless-workloads/
======
gobuildship
Ok this actually makes a lot of sense. My company has been working on some
Lambda functions but coldstart is always a struggle. Yes you pay for it, but
having the option for some of our customer facing APIs to be functions without
cold start is big

